# Stena Ferries at Portland



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone got any information as to what STENA HIBERNIA and STENA CARRIER are doing at Portland for the past few days?

STENA HIBERNIA was relieving on the Harwich-Hook service and prior to that laid up at Belfast having been replaced by a larger vessel.

STENA CARRIER was normally on the Harwich-Rotterdam run.

Perhaps both into lay-up?


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

You are correct Bill, as far as I am aware and according to my son Andy who is employed at the Port, they are both here for a Lay-Up period.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been in touch with some well-placed contacts and can now add a bit more info on Stena fleet changes, albeit some unconfirmed.

STENA HIBERNIA and STENA SCOTIA were apparently intended to replace the larger STENA CARRIER and STENA FREIGHTER on the Harwich-Rotterdam route for the purposes of capacity reduction but the Belgian Cobelfret owned CAPUCINE and SEVERINE became available when their Ipswich route was axed and have been chartered by Stena. 

Meanwhile STENA HIBERNIA relieved on the Harwich-Hook route whilst STENA BRITANNICA was dry-docked.

SEVERINE arrived in Botlek, Rotterdam at 06:00 this morning and is showing as a hazard. Botlek is where Stena have vessels repaired and sometimes dry-docked, so perhaps re-livery and re-naming? 

So, at this time Stena have five vessels in lay-up.

STENA SCOTIA and STENA DISCOVERY (HSS) at Belfast. STENA SCOTIA has within the past few days changed berth and swung, so perhaps something in line for her.

STENA HIBERNIA and STENA CARRIER are both laid up at Portland.

STENA BALTICA laid up at Lysekil, but rumoured to be moving within the Stena group as she has been removed from the “For sale” listing.

The Travemunde - Sweden freight route is to close but not sure when or what vessels are on that. Sufficient capacity is available on the nearby Kiel-Sweden route.

STENA FREIGHTER instead of going to Portland with her sister, has found other employment and currently enroute to Marseilles.


----------

